

7 months and 88 screenshots: The Evolution of 2u.fm - nwienert
http://natewienert.com/the-evolution-of-2u-dot-fm

======
highace
Wow, that's a lot of changes! It sort of looks like you went from an OSX-esque
appearance to Metro... that's quite interesting.

------
gioele
Thanks for sharing. One can clearly see

* the "I like last.fm" moment,

* the "let's make the content bigger" moment,

* the "actually I prefer Facebook" moment,

* the "ehi, Soundcloud is cool after all" moment,

* finally the "maybe I found my identity" moment.

~~~
duiker101
There is also the "let's jump on the Metro UI train". Which is the current
style. But I preferred some of the screenshots to the actual result.

~~~
nwienert
I too liked the gradiented look a lot, but I'll say having spent a ton of time
with the site I love a current look so much more for a music site. Though
rather than jumping on some train there was actually quite a few steps that
brought me there. I tried a lot of things, but honestly it's just easier and
cleaner to strip details when they are unnecessary, and I added some twists on
it (I like having the flat bevel on the buttons).

Just thought I'd note that the influences often came from multiple not-obvious
places and decisions, or even, maybe, just occasionally, perhaps, from me!

------
leak
I do this with all my projects just to see both my progress in learning UX/UI
and also my thoughts. I've learned a lot by taking a look at what I thought
was "amazing" then the next "amazing" and so on until I got the "perfect"
design. For me, the #1 thing I've learned is to leave trying to perfect the
design until the real data is available. It makes such a huge difference that
I always, without exception, change some aspects of the design as soon as the
data is displayed. Just my experiences over the years.

------
mbesto
This is a great example of showing clients how UX is not something you just
create and never revisit. Thanks for sharing!

------
wreckimnaked
Nice post; it'd be even better if the content displayed (a db seed?) was the
same, making comparisons easier.

------
stove
What no slick video flipbook?

~~~
walrus
I thought the flickr interface was pretty slick: I only had to wait for an
image to load once, right at the beginning.

